# Southern MA Marked Car spotted 165 miles into NH



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello. I was up in Rochester, New Hampshire the other day and I saw a fully marked cruiser gassing up at a gas station, the driver wearing civilian clothes. The cruiser was from a city in Mass. a good 160 miles away from Rochester, NH. I don't want to mention the department, just in case it might get someone in trouble, but I was curious as to the reasons a cruiser from southern Massachusetts. would be 60-70 miles into New Hampshire.


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

JoninNH @ Mon 20 Sep said:


> I was curious as to the reasons a cruiser from southern Massachusetts. would be 60-70 miles into New Hampshire.


*Southern Massachusetts?*
I know of the Cape.
I know of Eastern Massachusetts.
I know of Western Massachusetts.
I can't say I've ever heard any one refer to "Southern Massachusetts".

Throw me a bone here please. At least tell me/us what county the cruiser was out of. :Þ


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

Where there any Training classes up there? Isnt SigArms in NH, or perhaps an out of state prisoner pick-up or drop.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Who cares


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe he had to pick up some fireworks on his way home?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Could have bought the cruiser off of Ebay and uses it as a disguise to go and buy crack.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

JoninNH @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> Hello. I was up in Rochester, New Hampshire the other day and I saw a fully marked cruiser gassing up at a gas station, the driver wearing civilian clothes. The cruiser was from a city in Mass. a good 160 miles away from Rochester, NH. I don't want to mention the department, just in case it might get someone in trouble, but I was curious as to the reasons a cruiser from southern Massachusetts. would be 60-70 miles into New Hampshire.


 I don't think that anyone is going to get in trouble by naming the department. I seriously doubt that anyone would drive 160 miles away from their city/town without permission. I am sure it was a training event or seminar.

Southern Massachusetts or South Eastern Massachusetts??


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Hampden County is where the city is located in. In fact, the city was Springfield.

SigArms is a ways away from there, no training going on that I know of in that area, I didn't think of the prisioner drop/pickup, and fireworks _serious_ business in the surrounding hick towns, so maybe. :lol:

And I care, thats why I created the thread. 8) I was just curious what would make a city cop drive at least 330 miles round trip... I didn't think of prisioner drop/pickup or training, but those seem like good reasons. I didn't think that it was without authorization either, I figured that if a Springfield cop was up in East Nowheresville, NH he had a valid reason, I just didn't want to name the city in the original post lest it look like I was targeting that department or whatever. I just usually don't see a cop from that far south in MA, that far north in NH, thats all.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

JoninNH @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> Hampden County is where the city is located in. In fact, the city was Springfield.
> 
> SigArms is a ways away from there, no training going on that I know of in that area, I didn't think of the prisioner drop/pickup, and fireworks _serious_ business in the surrounding hick towns, so maybe. :lol:
> 
> And I care, thats why I created the thread. 8) I was just curious what would make a city cop drive at least 330 miles round trip... I didn't think of prisioner drop/pickup or training, but those seem like good reasons. I didn't think that it was without authorization either, I figured that if a Springfield cop was up in East Nowheresville, NH he had a valid reason, I just didn't want to name the city in the original post lest it look like I was targeting that department or whatever. I just usually don't see a cop from that far south in MA, that far north in NH, thats all.


*I got a better idea for you to spend your time.  Click this hyperlink it is more fun then worrying about out of state police cruisers.*


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

MarkBoston @ Mon September 20 said:


> *I got a better idea for you to spend your time.  Click this hyperlink it is more fun then worrying about out of state police cruisers.*


Awwww! Thanks Mark! Now I can finally meet the Asian wife of my dreams!!!! :inlove: :wub:

I was curious, thats all. Come on Mark, you can't make me believe if you saw a Springfield, NH cruiser driving down the streets of Boston, you wouldn't be curious about it.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He was coming back from Tim Hortons in Sherbrook, you caught him on his way back.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

JoninNH @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> MarkBoston @ Mon September 20 said:
> 
> 
> > *I got a better idea for you to spend your time.  Click this hyperlink it is more fun then worrying about out of state police cruisers.*
> ...


*I would just naturally assume that the out of town officer was just attempting to learn from the best. The Boston Police Department, the first organized police department in the nation.

Excuse while I step down off my soapbox...thanks for the set up question.*


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Its not unusual for Ma. Cops to be out in NH or VT or ME or etc. They frequent VT for K9 Training, particularly MASP and CTSP. Probably training.


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Since when is Springfield considered Southeastern Massachusetts?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

After a 14 hour tour and 2 or 3 bottles of cheap domestic beer. :t:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

MarkBoston @ Mon Sep 20 said:


> *I would just naturally assume that the out of town officer was just attempting to learn from the best. The Boston Police Department .....*


No, Really?! .....


----------

